# Someone using a Roland RD-2000 as DAW controller?



## emilio_n (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi There!
I bought an RD-2000 to play the piano and use it with my DAW. (Logic Pro X)

I know the RD-2000 is a Stage piano and the main functionality is not control a DAW but I want to set the Mod Wheels and other buttons to control the expression, dynamics, mics, reverb... 
I don't have any idea about how to start. The manual doesn't talk about DAW connection and the only thing I did is connect to the DAW as an external audio unit and set up the MIDI. These basic things work ok but I am lost about how to continue. 

@EvilDragon gave me very good advice about how to set up the faders to work on Kontakt in this threat, but I think I need to figure up how to set up and use the basic things.

Could someone tell me how to start configuring the keyboard?
If you have an RD-2000, how are you using with your DAW?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pmountford (Jul 12, 2020)

Congrats on your purchase. Its a great keyboard. 

Tbh the only controller I setup on it is the second mod wheel for expression which is great. I'm not infront of it so I can't remember the menu options but it has to be setup as a preset so whenever I'm in using with the DAW I select the patch I've named Cubase and the controller is assigned. I never found a global way to assign the controls.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 12, 2020)

Here you go...Press Menu...


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks, @pmountford, this is exactly what I am looking for!
At least have the mod wheels working. I will try to create the patch.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 12, 2020)

And while you are on the Assign page you can scroll over and assign the rotary controls if you so wish.


----------



## Levon (May 23, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi There!
> I bought an RD-2000 to play the piano and use it with my DAW. (Logic Pro X)
> 
> I know the RD-2000 is a Stage piano and the main functionality is not control a DAW but I want to set the Mod Wheels and other buttons to control the expression, dynamics, mics, reverb...
> ...


Hi Emilio,
I was wondering how you have been getting on with your Roland RD-2000 as a DAW Controller (Logic Pro)? Any regrets or has it lived up to your expectations? I'm considering the RD-2000, RD-88 and the A88.
Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## emilio_n (May 23, 2021)

Levon said:


> Hi Emilio,
> I was wondering how you have been getting on with your Roland RD-2000 as a DAW Controller (Logic Pro)? Any regrets or has it lived up to your expectations? I'm considering the RD-2000, RD-88 and the A88.
> Thanks,
> Paul.


Hi Paul,
I am quite happy with the RD-2000. The best for me is the keybed on the hard side but very realistic if you want to use it to play as an acoustic piano.
About the faders and the rest of the controls, you can config all more or less easily with Bome MIDI Translator. I use the faders for things like the variations on OT libraries or the vibrato on other libraries. The faders are not the best but do the job. 
I am thinking myself to buy a Presonus Faderport to have better faders and more functionality but have all integrated on the keyboard is a plus. 
Great Keyboard but if the keys are not important for you both RD-88 or A88 have good action.


----------



## Levon (May 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi Paul,
> I am quite happy with the RD-2000. The best for me is the keybed on the hard side but very realistic if you want to use it to play as an acoustic piano.
> About the faders and the rest of the controls, you can config all more or less easily with Bome MIDI Translator. I use the faders for things like the variations on OT libraries or the vibrato on other libraries. The faders are not the best but do the job.
> I am thinking myself to buy a Presonus Faderport to have better faders and more functionality but have all integrated on the keyboard is a plus.
> Great Keyboard but if the keys are not important for you both RD-88 or A88 have good action.


Does your RD-2000 slide under your main desk? If so, what height does that place your main desk at? I'm looking at the Zaor Miza desks with the RD-2000 on the slide out drawer but the main desk height is approx 82 cm which I think would be too high and uncomfortably for a computer keyboard and mouse. Decisions, decisions


----------



## chillbot (May 28, 2021)

Levon said:


> Does your RD-2000 slide under your main desk? If so, what height does that place your main desk at? I'm looking at the Zaor Miza desks with the RD-2000 on the slide out drawer but the main desk height is approx 82 cm which I think would be too high and uncomfortably for a computer keyboard and mouse.


Ha, so I have this exact setup in one of the other rooms. The Zaor desk is indeed too high to be comfortable, in my opinion, and the bum part of the deal is that they left WAY too much space for the keyboard. Not sure what they were thinking. The RD-2000 is a fairly hefty beast and I forget the exact amount but I think there was almost 3 inches of wasted space above the RD-2000 to the top of the desk. From a design/ergonomic standpoint it makes zero sense, it seems like designing a DESK this is really the one thing you'd want to get right.

I "fixed" this by cutting about 2.75 inches from the bottom of the desk all the way around and then re-mounting the keyboard tray 2.75 inches higher. The reason I put "fix" in quotes is because I drank a bottle of wine as is my usual prerequisite for using power tools and I think I cut maybe 1/8" inch too much off. I "fixed" this by adding 1/4" spacers. But then it turns out the keyboard tray, which is on wheels, doesn't roll on carpet and the wheels eventually broke. I "fixed" this by mounting the whole thing on two slats of heavy wood to roll on. Anyway, it "works". I guess. I think my idea was valid, minus the bottle of wine, if you wanted to try it.

Even with the ~2.75 inches (or so) cut down I still feel like the top of the desk is a bit too high, though you could ask @Jdiggity1 for his opinion as he used the desk for a couple of years. Hope that helps!


----------



## Levon (May 28, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Ha, so I have this exact setup in one of the other rooms. The Zaor desk is indeed too high to be comfortable, in my opinion, and the bum part of the deal is that they left WAY too much space for the keyboard. Not sure what they were thinking. The RD-2000 is a fairly hefty beast and I forget the exact amount but I think there was almost 3 inches of wasted space above the RD-2000 to the top of the desk. From a design/ergonomic standpoint it makes zero sense, it seems like designing a DESK this is really the one thing you'd want to get right.
> 
> I "fixed" this by cutting about 2.75 inches from the bottom of the desk all the way around and then re-mounting the keyboard tray 2.75 inches higher. The reason I put "fix" in quotes is because I drank a bottle of wine as is my usual prerequisite for using power tools and I think I cut maybe 1/8" inch too much off. I "fixed" this by adding 1/4" spacers. But then it turns out the keyboard tray, which is on wheels, doesn't roll on carpet and the wheels eventually broke. I "fixed" this by mounting the whole thing on two slats of heavy wood to roll on. Anyway, it "works". I guess. I think my idea was valid, minus the bottle of wine, if you wanted to try it.
> 
> Even with the ~2.75 inches (or so) cut down I still feel like the top of the desk is a bit too high, though you could ask @Jdiggity1 for his opinion as he used the desk for a couple of years. Hope that helps!


Excellent, thanks very much. Exactly the sort of information I was looking for. Also interesting to hear about the wheels not rolling too well on carpet. I had wondered about that. Thanks again! Cheers.


----------



## chillbot (May 28, 2021)

Levon said:


> Also interesting to hear about the wheels not rolling too well on carpet.


Yeah I would recommend anyone with a Zaor on carpet to mount it on a couple of slats of hard wood, oak or maple or ash. But then your desk height is another 1/2" higher, innit.


----------



## emilio_n (May 29, 2021)

Levon said:


> Does your RD-2000 slide under your main desk? If so, what height does that place your main desk at? I'm looking at the Zaor Miza desks with the RD-2000 on the slide out drawer but the main desk height is approx 82 cm which I think would be too high and uncomfortably for a computer keyboard and mouse. Decisions, decisions


My setup is not very professional at this moment. I had an Ikea table already and I built something to work with the computer when I am not composing or playing.


----------



## PetriJ (Sep 1, 2021)

pmountford said:


> And while you are on the Assign page you can scroll over and assign the rotary controls if you so wish.


Hey @pmountford, have you been able to control the rotary wheel via MIDI (from the DAW) for the TW organs? I've tried assigning every possible control to the rotary wheel but the RD2000 is simply not responding to the control messages coming via MIDI for this purpose.

Also, when I assign for example the Foot Controller (ctr #4) to the rotary wheel for a TW organ, the RD2000 stops sending the FC messages out via MIDI to the DAW - a sign that the TW rotary wheel controlling is very strictly limited to RD2000 hardware.

I'm a bit desperate since I would really like to use the TW organs from my DAW but controlling the rotary wheel is essential.

Thanks for any ideas or tips. Otherwise I love my RD2000 as the keyboard & also occasional sound source for a DAW (Cubase in my case).


----------



## pmountford (Sep 1, 2021)

PetriJ said:


> Hey @pmountford, have you been able to control the rotary wheel via MIDI (from the DAW) for the TW organs?


Sorry, its not something I've ever done...


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 1, 2021)

Can I just say - The Roland RD-2000 looks like an amazing DAW Controller - That I wish I could afford ! 
Shame they don't make a controller version of it, but then I guess it would defeat the purpose of it being a stage piano.!


----------



## PetriJ (Sep 1, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Sorry, its not something I've ever done...


Thanks Phil anyway for the quick response, appreciated


----------



## pmountford (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Can I just say - The Roland RD-2000 looks like an amazing DAW Controller


Hmmm, not in my experience. Great keyboard action and decent piano sound. But I'm always disappointed with the DAW integration out of the box although I believe others have had more luck.


----------



## lsabina (Jan 1, 2022)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Can I just say - The Roland RD-2000 looks like an amazing DAW Controller - That I wish I could afford !
> Shame they don't make a controller version of it, but then I guess it would defeat the purpose of it being a stage piano.!


I asked the Roland rep this exact question a couple of years ago at NAMM. He said most of the cost for the keyboard was in the mechanical part of it. He indicated that since it didn’t really cost much to put the circuitry and chips into it, so they may as well go ahead and do such.


----------

